# Fly Fishing Logan River in November 15 Fish 1 Hour



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

how do i have the video show in the post?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Not sure how to embed it. Trying a few things. Cool video though. Nice time of fishing for sure.


----------



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)




----------

